# soft plastic baits



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

hi all. I am thinking about fishing with some exude softbaits and was wondering on how i should rig them. does anyone know of a link that shows some of the different ways they can be rigged? or do you have any ways that you rig yourself? I have tried with some plastic baits before with no luck, and i think the rigging was a big part of the problem. thanks



BTW, i have the exude shrimp and darts


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey thanks. this would have been really handy yesterday and today. i went camping out a johnson's beach on the intercoastal side and was fishing with the exude shrimp set up similar to the way a DOA shrimp is rigged....i caught a lot of grass but that was about it. i will look for that hook you used in the set up. that could solve a couple of problems for me.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Eric

Thanks for the info, I seen these hooks but lacked the confidence to try them out. I got a couple of packs yesterday and will be trying them on my next trip out.

Once again thanks.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a little tip that will add a little weight and realism to soft plastic lures, Jerk Baits in particular. I worked on this one for a while before I got it right. Keep the knot and the tag end inside the head of the bait and you have a supre weedless fish catcher.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I use stainless steel or brass ?Bead Chain.? This Bead Chain is available in several diameters at hardware stores by the inch, foot or yard. Plastic Bead Chain is also available and comes in several colors. I use a lot of Bead Chain in various tackle rigging applications.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I make a tiny ?HOOK? with a 4? length of #10 leader wire. (photo 1) The opposite end of the wire is poked though the lure in a location appropriate for eyes. The hook is inserted into the end of one of the beads to pull the Bead Chain into the soft Plastic lure. (photo 2) <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Now for the good part! I use a 5/0 Mustad Mega-Bite (#37177R or 37177BLN) wide gap, Soft Plastics hook for rigging these jerk baits. The Bead Chain eyes lock into the up-turned portion of the hook shank. Rigged this way, soft plastic jerk baits last a long time. See photo 5. (I wish Mustad made these hooks large enough for rigging outrigger baits for days when there is a lot of broken grass lines.)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I haven?t seen this illustrated before.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><O></O><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I am attaching 5 photos to illustrate this tip.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Photo 5<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Captken your pictures are not showing up on my computer. Do you know what I need to do to get them. I am using Internet Explorer 7

Charles


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm using Explorer 7 also and the pics show up fine. I don't have a clue. Anybody else have an idea?


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Explorer 7 here too, I just get the dreaded "Red X"


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, I logged out then hit F5 and logged back in. Now I get red Xs.

This is a very good tip. Mabye admin can help. I'll add a very reduced version via photobucket.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

All of the pics looked like tha last one to start with. Sorry about the other huge pics.

If you get lost in how to do it, look carefully at the top bait in the last post. This is how it works. The beads really lock the hook in, making this rig hard to tear up.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I have used bead chains for tying both fresh and salt water flies, but never considered using them for this. This is a great idea. Thanks for sharing it. :bowdown


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Red Fly (3/26/2008)*I have used bead chains for tying both fresh and salt water flies, but never considered using them for this. This is a great idea. Thanks for sharing it. :bowdown


What he said, I concur!!! :clap:clap:bowdown:bowdown


----------

